# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > العنايه بالبشره والشعر >  تسريحات في قمة الروعة والجنون ...!!!

## N_tarawneh

* تسريحات في قمة الروعة والجنون ...!!!*







 :SnipeR (94):  












 :SnipeR (94):  












 :SnipeR (94):  












 :SnipeR (94):  












 :SnipeR (94):  












 :SnipeR (94):  












 :SnipeR (94):   :SnipeR (94):   :SnipeR (94):

----------


## ayman

وهاي كمان تسريحة !!!!!!!!!!

----------


## N_tarawneh

> وهاي كمان تسريحة !!!!!!!!!!


هاي تسريحه اسمها تسريحة الغولة ، مشهورة عالميا ً  ...  :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

يا فضاوة البال الي عندك انت واياه مشكورين

----------


## N_tarawneh

> يا فضاوة البال الي عندك انت واياه مشكورين


 :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:  

أهلين أمّ المه ...

شو أحلى تسريحة عجبتك ...!!!؟؟؟

تسريحة الغولة ولا الاسد ولا الثور ...!!!؟؟؟  :Db465236ff:

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

انا عجبتني تسريحة البسه  :Db465236ff:

----------


## N_tarawneh

> انا عجبتني تسريحة البسه


أهلين حموده ...  :Db465236ff:

----------


## باريسيا

*مابعرف بس لما بشوف الشباب بيحطوا هيك صور وكانهم بيحكولنا لو اعملتوا اشعوركم تساريح بنشوفكم هيك ؟!!!

شكراً اكتير الك ندور*

----------


## saousana

روعة اه 
جمال ؟؟؟
 :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## N_tarawneh

> *مابعرف بس لما بشوف الشباب بيحطوا هيك صور وكانهم بيحكولنا لو اعملتوا اشعوركم تساريح بنشوفكم هيك ؟!!!
> 
> شكراً اكتير الك ندور*


الله لا يوطرزلك يا باريسيا ... :Db465236ff:  

هظول مش تسريحات ...

هظول افلام رعب ... :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## N_tarawneh

> روعة اه 
> جمال ؟؟؟


أهلين أمّ السوس ... :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------

